# Just got my chairs



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

I have an extra dinning room table in there that I sold. I'll probably get a couple of big memory foam "bean bags" for the front row.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

Had to crop the pictures just to get them to upload.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Seats look great enjoy those bad boys


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Comfy!


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

the big picture.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow! Those look super comfortable!


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

BD55 said:


> Wow! Those look super comfortable!


thanks......but the better question is.
WTH is that snail on?  
I have an old school RX-7 that I'm upgrading the turbo on.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

That is a beautiful RX-7! Alas, I wish that turbo was on a vehicle of my own, but it belongs on a beast of whole other caliber: the Hennessey Venom GT. Too many hobbies! Too little cash! So I resort to wallpapers on my desktop


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

sound pioneer said:


> I have an extra dinning room table in there that I sold. I'll probably get a couple of big memory foam "bean bags" for the front row.


Look at the Comfy Sac I had one it was 7.5 ft a little extreme but it was sweet we just didn't have the room for it in all honesty and I hated all the cat fur on it they are easy to set up and the covers are really heavy duty. They have a inner part to hold the foam so you can wash the outer cover. The prices of all brands were all over the place when I got mine and I think it was a great value really high quality.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

BD55 said:


> That is a beautiful RX-7! Alas, I wish that turbo was on a vehicle of my own, but it belongs on a beast of whole other caliber: the Hennessey Venom GT. Too many hobbies! Too little cash! So I resort to wallpapers on my desktop


Oh, you mean this beast!!
Thats one amazing car and it sounds ridiculous!!
Here are a few pictures I took at coffee and cars Houston. 
I got to talk to John for a few mins. and he gave my son a really nice brochure for the Venom GT. 
that's my son in the blue hoody talking to John. 

http://m.flickr.com/photos/larrybuell/sets/72157633955190189/


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

B- one said:


> Look at the Comfy Sac I had one it was 7.5 ft a little extreme but it was sweet we just didn't have the room for it in all honesty and I hated all the cat fur on it they are easy to set up and the covers are really heavy duty. They have a inner part to hold the foam so you can wash the outer cover. The prices of all brands were all over the place when I got mine and I think it was a great value really high quality.


Cool, I'll check them out. Thanks.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

sound pioneer said:


> Oh, you mean this beast!!
> Thats one amazing car and it sounds ridiculous!!
> Here are a few pictures I took at coffee and cars Houston.
> I got to talk to John for a few mins. and he gave my son a really nice brochure for the Venom GT.
> ...


Man, I'm jealous now! Pretty sweet you got to see the thing in the flesh! To me there are few things that compare to the sound of twin turbos, liter bikes, deafening 'merican big blocks, and of course (ahem...being on HTS) brain-rattling bass!


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

Yeah it's pretty cool having Hennessey so close by. I've been to his shop and he usually comes to coffee and cars with something pretty cool.


----------

